
Water Cooler Talk Is Toxic - BjoernKW
https://bjoernkw.com/2018/05/06/water-cooler-talk-is-toxic/
======
salawat
This... seems to be written by someone trying some extensive mental gymnastics
in order to justify why everyone else should embrace his work preference.

Water cooler talk isn't about discluding other people. It's about chasing down
an idea without wasting the rest of the group's time. It's about getting
things out of your head so you can focus on the task at hand.

Writing out everything in an explicit and formal manner is a non-trivial
effort to clearly communicate context to someone (potentially remote) who is
missing it.

